# sources for lead for casting



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a question for you all. I know that some of you must reload you own rounds. I have just started aquiring the necessary equipment to start casting my own boolits. The last thing that I really need is lead. I have read from lots of people about checking tire shops, junk yards, ebay, etc. as potential sources of boolit lead. I am wondering where you all tend to get your lead. I don't need to know the exact place, just who has it available and what you normally pay (if anything). Thanks for the help.

Kevin


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Sometimes the tire shops will sell you some of their used wheel weights. More and more, though, they are recycling them because of costs being so high. It has been years since I bought any, so I couldn't even tell you how much to expect to pay. It also seems like I heard the lead/tin/antimony mixture has changed over the past few years making for softer "lead" and often needs some solder added to harden things up some. I believe the wheel weights would make some great balls for muzzleloaders, but not so great (as is) for hunting handguns.

Good luck. Casting can be very rewarding, but make sure you have plenty of ventilation. The fumes can be very dangerous.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

For casting your boolits you do not want the pure lead, so the clip on wheel weights will meet your needs the best.
I have seen plenty of them in the scrap yards, they will charge the going rate of lead.
here is a link for some info on lead composition and their uses.
http://www.lasc.us/CastBulletNotes.htm

this one is a site for casting boolits
http://castboolits.gunloads.com/index.php

here is another for casting tips
http://goatlipstips.cas-town.com/index.html

I'm starting out into casting myself just make sure to use good equipment I have the rcbs pot and Lyman makes a good one also. the lee pot seems to be cheap. I use an old cast iron dutch oven for melting the lead down to pour into ingots.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

$20 for a 5 gallon bucket full of wheel weights.

Checkthis out: http://www.rotometals.com/Bullet-Castin ... _c_93.html

What's this boolits crap? Its bullets! _(O)_


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

James said:


> What's this boolits crap? Its bullets!


it's a code for boolits casters


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I just ran 100 bullets of straight wheel weight metal through my 44 Spl. There was no leading. I think this alloy will be great for bullets shot at speeds below 1000 FPS. You may want some harder ones if you are loading 357 Mag or 44 Mag at higher velocities. 

The glue on type wheel weights are near pure lead. They will make good balls for muzzle loaders, and fishing sinkers. 

Be on the lookout for zinc wheel weights. You don't want them in your bullet alloy. There is a few zinc ones cropping up now days. 

You can tell the zinc ones by dropping them on the concrete floor. They ring a bit, where the lead ones just thud. Also you can write on a board with a lead one, but not a zinc one. You can also tell by trying to cut a line in them with a utility knife. The Zinc is very noticibly harder. The zinc melts at a higher temperature. If you have a thermostat on your pot, you can set it to be below the melting point of zinc and they will then float and can be removed. 

With 44 bullets close to $40 for 200, it is a big savings if you can cast your bullets for a penny or two each. 

Factory loaded 44 Spl runs about $0.35 per shot. Loading with my own cast bullets costs $0.06 per shot. Now I can afford to shoot.

It has been mentioned about the fumes around molten lead. I always work outside when casting bullets. 

PS Please note I said "Bullets". :mrgreen:


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

You mean that you found a bucket of WW for $20 or you have one to sell? I have not been successful in getting the local shops to part with their WW.

Kevin



James said:


> $20 for a 5 gallon bucket full of wheel weights.
> 
> Checkthis out: http://www.rotometals.com/Bullet-Castin ... _c_93.html
> 
> What's this boolits crap? Its bullets! _(O)_


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I stopped at half a dozen shops until I finally found one with any wheel weights on hand and available. Some said they were spoken for. I guess friends or relatives snarf them up.

Yes, I got a bucketfull for $20. Some of the other shops said that is what they ask also, when they have any to sell. I think they would rather sell them to some reloader than pay someone for his time and gas to go sell them to the recyclers.

Walmart said thay couldn't sell them to individuals, but had to recycle them. Some hazardous waste thing. I couldn't buy any from Valley Metals for the same reason even though they have them and will buy lead.

So, I don't know what to recommend, except to ask at every tire shop and see what you can come up with. A bucket full of wheel weights will make lots of bullets. Have fun!










You can cast bullets with these few tools and a camp stove.

I have a Lyman bullet sizer and lubricator too. That is about all that is needed.


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

I buy my lead for casting from MCR Recycling in Vineyard. They are down on Geneva Road, http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/McR.Recycling.801-225-0001.

The lead is usually wheelweights, ingots, or glazers cuttoffs (from stained glass window makers - soft stuff). You must assess what they have and decide if it fits your needs.

My cannon is easy to please, and so far I only cast round ball for it and my .50.

Price is usually very reasonable, too. Just check in at the office to the right of the entrance gate and tell them what you need.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I will check into it.

Kevin


----------

